# How many old dodges still out there plowing



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wondering how many of you guys are running the old dodge trucks. Lets say pre 1993. Especially those that are Pre 81. Mine is a 1972 power wagon with a 318-3 industrial engine. 4 spd Stick 205 transfer cas and 8 3/4 posi rear end. The old girl still sits and rides lik a 3/4 ton. and with the upgraded charging system, ignition system and batteries she is fun to operate. Well that is all except for the manual steering. I will be adding strobes this week to her along with new custom plow lights. My plow is an old school cable operated Mark III. This plow was oe for the truck in 1972. I am still looking to buy or build wings for her. I plow 2 apt complexes 1 Condo complex 1 dentist office 1 church and 7 residentials. Hopefully I can get some pick of this old girl she is not pretty but she is tough.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah am still running an 74 Power wagon, 400 and auto 3/4 ton with NorthMan PLow :redbounce


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nice 
my 74 power wagon/ sno commander is still plowing too.
With her factory equipted Meyer's plow.

74 was a good year....:waving:


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

about half of mine is pre 81 the body rotted off so we replaced it with a 86 frame, rears, transfer case are all still from the 75 motor trans were both rebuilt, plow has had some new hoses and cyl work done.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a 82' 250 at work beat to hell...it keeps on goin' ! I'll get pics of it.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

77 W150 Club Cab, 8' bed, 400, Auto.

Plow was installed in 1978 (paperwork still in the glove box)....and it's been plowing ever since.

I bought it off of the 2nd or 3rd owner with 54k miles on it (several years ago) . Aside from basic maintenance and 1 trans overhaul, it's been a workhorse! It's finally getting rusty enough that it's going to need some serious body/rust replacement. But it still pushes snow GREAT!


:salute:


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

I've got an 87 W250 that my dad bought new. 360 (holley 600cfm, edelbrock perf.intake, RV cam, hedman headers, massaged stock heads, 2.5 duals, no cats) 435, 208, 44 front, welded 60 rear. it doesn't have a single straight body panel on it, and has earned every dent. I thrash this poor truck, and it just goes and goes and goes. 
last winter I broke the mainshaft in the 435, and a week later the 208 did a nice impression of a grenade! 
I love this truck. I don't know what it is about old Dodges...but they're the best plows out there. 
anybody have a 440/727/205 combo for sale?

all the pics I have are too big to upload. if I ever figure out how to resize them (I'm computer stupid) then I'll post some


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

all you guys need to share pics it sounds like youve got some sweet old trucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hear is my 74....&73
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=28484
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42800

and my 46,WM300 at the old place


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

I love that 46 power wagon I thought about taking the cab and front end of one of the older trucks like that and putting it on a 93 diesel chassis and making a plow truck out of Her. I used to have a sign shop with a 52 cab over that was on a 91 chasis with bucket. It really gets the attention of those customers


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a '92 with the Cummins. Great truck. 
I'll try and get some pics.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

My Dakota count???


1992 x-cab 318 w/snoway 24d......


Works good


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Please post some more pics...I'd love to see these older Dodges!!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

here is mine

http://www.cacuda.com/86ton/DSC00523.JPG
http://www.cacuda.com/86ton/DSC00517.JPG


----------



## GroundsMaintain (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah. My '77military powerwagon runs like a bear.

318
torqueflite 727
Complete with the buttboard package (Military Leaf Springs all around). No loose fillings allowed while riding in her.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I ran my 90 26 hours this past weekend


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Check out MetroLawn, He runs an entire fleet of them. I want an original Power wagon BADDDDD some day I will be cool enough to have one.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

I run an 84 w-350 4 door wiyh an 8ft utility body , 8ft meyers ez and just bought a 91 w-350 ctd 35ft buckrt truck with a meyers conv. on it..


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i have a 74 1/2 shortbox and a 77 w400 and they work better than the newer trucks. i will try to get pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is my 89 W250 Sno-Commander, mostly stock 318 with 75000 original miles, 33" Dunlop Radial Rovers, Exhaust, Automatic, Loves the snow and the beach, loves the beach in the summer and the snow in winter... Total animal... Not in pic is my 7.5' Meyer with E-60 pump...


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

1-93' W250 Cummins/Club/LE/Auto/body rotting daily, Yard Plow
1-93' W250 Cummins/Reg/LE/Auto/body solid ( cab floor and mounts) Road Plow


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

This is our current line up:

1986 Dodge D350 - Meyer plow / V Box
1986 Ford L9000 Dump - Meyer plow - spreader
1987 Dodge W250 - Meyer
1988 Dodge W250 - Meyer - V Box
1989 Dodge W250 - Meyer - V Box
1989 Dodge W250 - Western - V Box
1990 Dodge W250 - Blizzard - spreader
1990 Dodge W250 - Western
1991 Dodge W350 - Meyer - V Box
1992 Dodge D350 - V Box
1993 Dodge Ramcharger - Western
1995 Chevy C2500 - Western
1995 Dodge 2500 - Western - spreader
2005 Dodge 2500 - Western


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

our 91 runs great for a 16 year old truck


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

How do I post a pick I would like to let you see my 72 power wagon while working. I think it would make these guys running new truck envious. a w100 pushing through 12 inches of snow like it was childs play


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

packey;466223 said:


> How do I post a pick I would like to let you see my 72 power wagon while working. I think it would make these guys running new truck envious. a w100 pushing through 12 inches of snow like it was childs play


Its really easy, when you reply to a post just scroll down a little and under the SUBMIT REPLY yellow tabs there is a heading for MANAGE ATTACHMENTS. Just click that, hit BROWSE and attach the picture, then hit the UPLOAD button. If it doesnt upload the fil size may be to big. It has to be 800X600 and less than 100kb. There is a how to post pic section under the main forum for more help especially resizing images...


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is my junk, '92 W250, Cummins, 126k, auto, Meyer CP8
<img src=http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/4072/dsc00988oy3.jpg>
<img src=http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5374/dsc00985iy4.jpg>
<img src=http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/3889/dsc00983tu3.jpg>


----------



## snowink (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 92' cummins w/ 8'2" Vee blade and 8' back blade. works excellent, except the cab has just about rotted right off


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

really nice truck Kennedy... How do you like the turning radius?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I am gonna try to post some of the fleet. Can't get them all together at once it seems.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here are some more


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

and last but not least


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, metro lawn.

No more sneaking in pics of fords
I saw that blue oval...

:waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

SnoFarmer;467883 said:


> Hey, metro lawn.
> 
> No more sneaking in pics of fords
> I saw that blue oval...
> ...


They asked for the whole fleet... we all make mistakes.. rofl

oops, forgot one...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool fleet, I like the yellow one the best... Which one is your favorite? So what made you decide to use mostly all old school Dodges... I am a big fan but just wondering is it from experience or it makes fleet maintenance less of a headache dealing with the same make, etc... There are only 2 main gripes i have with my 89 W250, the brake pedal is too darn high and the turning radius is absolutely horrible... Thats why I miss my ramcharger but a pick up just makes more of a usefull truck to me...


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

This reminds me of a sale I made in 1998, an early 80's Dodge, to a retired customer, who's only road to his house was across a frozen lake.

I told him that I do alot of lake plowing, so we got to talking, When do you start? he said he waited for 7" but has been out on 5"s.  .I said I wait for atleast 7"s or tracks.

2 years later I sunk mine through 7"s after the 6th trip.


----------



## baltz526 (Dec 27, 2007)

85 w350 dana70 rear dana 60 front 360 4speed 205. has a steel flatbed on it with a 6"x6" tube steel rear bumper for the occasional tree attitude adjustment


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

jjklongisland;467971 said:


> Cool fleet, I like the yellow one the best... Which one is your favorite? So what made you decide to use mostly all old school Dodges... I am a big fan but just wondering is it from experience or it makes fleet maintenance less of a headache dealing with the same make, etc... There are only 2 main gripes i have with my 89 W250, the brake pedal is too darn high and the turning radius is absolutely horrible... Thats why I miss my ramcharger but a pick up just makes more of a usefull truck to me...


It's actually orange...lol Hey it's for sale, just found a 93 I want to get and since it isn't lettered yet, I'm gonna sell that one. My favorite to plow with is the Ramcharger, unless the storm is heavy. She don't have the weight to push 10" of wet snow well.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

SnoFarmer;467883 said:


> Hey, metro lawn.
> 
> No more sneaking in pics of fords
> I saw that blue oval...
> ...


HA HA Burned!!!  lol


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Question, what is a good dodge W250/W350 worth? Gas and Diesel. To give you an Idea I just paid $ 4500.00 for a 93' W-250 Cummins with a 152,000 miles, weak tranny and 8' Arctic blade, body is solid, cab mounts and floors, fenders box sides ext. What do you guy think these trucks are worth?

Kirk


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

After 3 nights of plowing the truck will pay for itself. To me any plow truck which looks good and is road legal/worthy is a good deal under $5000.00. My W350 has 300k 360gas auto with a price tag of $3500.00 after all is said and done. 

My next one will be a 94-99 3500 cummins auto 4x4. Just missed a 94 2500 diesel auto 4x4 for 2000.00 cash by a few minutes.(I was super mad)

My theory is to buy the trucks cheep, use them for a season and sell them with out the blades in the spring for a small proffit or break even. I think you did OK to GOOD with your purchase.

DAFF


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I had an offer for $4000 for my 89 W250 with 318 auto and 78,000 original miles 7.5 Meyer with E-60... I should have taken the money and ran but I was afraid I wasnt going to be able to afford a newer 04 GMC Sierra and put a plow on her. I decided to keep her and now just praying for snow. I think if the truck isnt your daily driver, spend $4,000 on a decent plow truck and drive her till she dies...


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

jjklongisland;467835 said:


> really nice truck Kennedy... How do you like the turning radius?


Thanks. 
The turning radius is a little wide, not bad for parking lots and long driveways though. For my smaller driveways I have a K5. If I could find a good deal on a RamCharger or something I'd consider putting the plow on that and retiring the truck from plow duty just to save wear and tear.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

jjklongisland;470033 said:


> I had an offer for $4000 for my 89 W250 with 318 auto and 78,000 original miles 7.5 Meyer with E-60... I should have taken the money and ran but I was afraid I wasnt going to be able to afford a newer 04 GMC Sierra and put a plow on her. I decided to keep her and now just praying for snow. I think if the truck isnt your daily driver, spend $4,000 on a decent plow truck and drive her till she dies...


 You know I think you made a good choice, from what I've seen of your truck it's in great shape and it's cheaper and easier to fix than the newer ones. What can you buy for $ 4k? Not much, plus you know your truck and if you like it why bother selling it. Also if the truck is paid for and you have a no snow year, who cares, you're out a bit of insurance and liscense, much easier than a whole years payments.

tymusic


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Kah, I really like my Dodge and I am glad I kept her. Even as a spare truck its worth the insurance and cost etc... I only put around 2500 miles on her a year mostly to Home Depot and my house. I know what I have and what needs to be done. She doesn't owe me a dime. Eventually I would like to run new brake lines, replace the master cylinder and get a heavy duty alternater. Other than that if I bought someone elses truck who knows what it may need. I just did a water pump and steering box in her this year so she should be good till the season is over.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

metro....Very sweet fleet..


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

my 1988 dodge w-250 sno commander is still pushing snow. it just keeps on going and going. For a 20 year old truck i complain one bit, it never has left me stranded plowing, i actually endup bailing some of my buddies out when there newer trucks breakdown.payup


----------



## Dodge350 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've got a 83' Dodge Power Ram W-350 with a 360 and a 4-speed. Love this thing its a beast.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine is a '77 W200 ex-National Guard. I got it for free from a friend who was sick of fooling with it. Last week I spent four days with a good mechanic working it over. I had already installed the 8 ft Fisher plow with a belt driven pump. We took the box off and bolted in the mid mount for the wing, then put the box back and hooked the hydraulics up temporarily to the plow valve. While I was working to finish that, he ripped the dash apart and eliminated the military wiring and switches that did nothing, and got all the lights and electrical stuff working again. We loaded a set of skidder chains and a concrete filled tire in the back for temporary ballast and ran the wing over all my residential driveways. It really pushed the banks back, even though they were frozen hard. If it hit a very spot the truck would come right around sideways, and I wasn't going 5mph, if that. I had a customer call me today to ask what all the skid marks in his driveway were about.

The truck still need to have front axle u-joints replaced, and the springs built up on the wing side.


----------



## rainman500_0 (Jan 16, 2008)

*84 W350*

My 84 W350 with Meyers C-8 is running great still. I plow mostly gravel roads and dirt roads. Chained all 4 today waiting on the next biggum that should start tonight, i have only had one truck that was better, it was also an 84 W350 with a locker in the rear. I love older Dodges:salute:


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's my 79 backup truck.


----------

